# Bull Redfish Fishing Compilation at CBBT in September, 2017



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

In September, and until the mid October, we catch many bull redfish at CBBT intended and unintended.
When intended, live spot and live small croaker, cut spot, cut croaker, and cut bluefish are used for bait. Some use a 2 OZ sinker with 6” Gulp Swimming Mullet – which is also highly effective.

Some of my friend and I caught many bull redfish as bycatch while flounder fishing with 2 OZ buck-tail with 4” Gulp swimming mullet. We don't intend because we want to catch dinner, not the throw back (VA redfish slot limit: 18”-26”).

I often caught redfish under 25” while fishing for tautog and sheepshead using fresh shrimp. Sometimes while fishing for tautog/sheepshead, I hooked something really big in the past. But they broke the leader (30# test mono). I didn’t know what they were. I thought they were big sheepshead or tautog and I thought at the same time the leaders had been damaged before the hookups.

This September I used 40# test mono leader for sheepshead. Some big fish still broke the leader during the sheepshead fishing.
Finally I found what the big fish were. I finally hooked the mystery fish this September. See footage from 3:24 to the end.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed the video as usual. Nice red.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Great video and nice catch and release.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Kudos. Good job.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Much respect for all the work you put in resuscitating that red!


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good one... Really appreciate your efforts.



Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Nothing like watching that big tail slowly churn away after a good release. Great video!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

very nice by-catch


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

TreeClimber said:


> Nothing like watching that big tail slowly churn away after a good release. Great video!


Almost all bull reds hooked need a very special care before the release. We learned.

Thanks
Joe


----------

